# Vernors Display!



## iggyworf

I got some more display cabinets put up. All my Vernors bottles.
Thanx for lookin!


----------



## bubbas dad

very nice display.


----------



## bottle-bud

I like the mirrored glass on the shelves, an impressive assortment of Vernors, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## iggyworf

Thank you both for the nice comments!


----------



## blobbottlebob

Nice. You've got a lot of them!


----------



## iggyworf

blobbottlebob said:


> Nice. You've got a lot of them!



Yes I do! Thanx Bob!


----------



## hemihampton

Nice collection of Vernor's, You got more then I have. LEON.


----------



## iggyworf

Thanx Leon! I know you must have a lot of Vernors cans though. I have only 3 I think.


----------



## VernorsGuy

Impressive! You have a ton of different variations. Vernors has five new, but retro looking, plastic bottles out right now. Yes, they’re plastic which isn’t part of your display. But, they’re the really hard plastic not the cheap two-liter bottle stuff. It’s also a very short term promotion. Grab them now while you can. I think it’s only in Michigan.


----------



## VernorsGuy

This photo of all five new bottles is from their cardboard store display.


----------



## iggyworf

Thanx VernorsGuy! I would love to have a cardboard display like that one. I will keep an eye out for the bottles. Thanx!


----------



## VernorsGuy

Looks like you live in SE Michigan. Try your local Kroger store. This is the display at mine. It has my name on it when they’re done with it.


----------



## iggyworf

Did you just ask for the display and they said yes?


----------



## VernorsGuy

Yes! They just throw them away.


----------



## iggyworf

Bummer! I have been to 4 different Kroger's and even a 2 Meijer and could not find that display. Might try again at some other Kroger's.


----------

